# Hoplias Aimara



## BRUNER247

Suriname Aimara Sept 2013 1'


----------



## BRUNER247

.

Sid Viscous aka fat bastard .


----------



## BRUNER247

Watchn the top and he don't play nice.

He's a beast!


----------



## BRUNER247

Aimara #2 at 1' Suriname locale


----------



## rchan11

Wicked looking beast!


----------



## scent troll

YYYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
I love these fish so damn much! ounce for ounce these things are the most vicious and predatory fish ive ever seen grace the hobby!

thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Piranha_man

Damn cool fish man... might havetuh get me one of these someday.


----------



## BRUNER247

+

@


----------

